

Show HN: TwinPics iOS memory game - nicomage
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id927861292

======
PhoenixWright
Cool game. Please add an option to turn off the buzzing when your phone is on
vibrate (should be default really).

~~~
nicomage
TwinPics 1.1 is now live on the appstore, with no buzzing :)
[https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id927861292](https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id927861292)

Thanks again for your feedback & enjoy!

